# Web  -

## Kaldun

-          ,  .     php.

----------


## V00D00People

?

----------


## admin

> ?

        .

----------


## V00D00People

> .

  http://www.000webhost.com  ,       

> Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_STRING in /home/a7142319/public_html/index.html on line 1

     HTML  ... 
     . - ....  
         :)  
***   
 : my3gb.com  :)

----------

